# whats your favorite ride



## sarge3604 (Jul 8, 2013)

mine was my 97 dodge 2500 4x4 12 valve cummins diesel you could jump on the suspension would barely move it if you floored it you could fill the neighborhood with smoke what do you guys have that was special or the one you wished you hadn't sold i wish i never sold my cummins i plan on buying another in the near future:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bucknfeller (Jul 8, 2013)

Her name was Linda. She was a petite little blond, 21 years old, dated her for a couple months last summer, then she left to go to college out of state.


----------



## sarge3604 (Jul 9, 2013)

well that works :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mrbb (Jul 10, 2013)

HAHAHA, I'm telling about the two legged one's
But yrs back I had a 1952 jeep overlander,(actuallyhad two of them) it started off with the stock 4 cylinder, then I swapped in a 350 engine off a donor corvette, and then added a little lift to get 35's under it
it was a sweet ride, I will go as far as to say the real father to the ATV
it was super small, and went about any where, ground clearance would allow
it is a Jeep body style you so seldom see, with a solid hard top and short 2 ft box on the back
here is a link for one, just to give an idea
I never took any pic's back in the 80's when I had it, wish I did
and sadly, it was backed over by a Big dozer
a friend borrowed it, had it parked where he normally had a D8 dozer parked
came home one night, well a little drunk, and the guys that borrowed his Dozer, left it in his driveway, so all pissed and drunk, at night , he went to put it back in its normal spot, snd backed up on top of my jeep
thus ending its life, too far gone to save
But I do miss that thing, now looking back a sweet ride!

Used Jeeps and Jeep Parts For Sale - 1952 Willys Overland military jeep


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 10, 2013)

1968 Mustang Fastback, 289 bored 30 over, cam & headers


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jul 13, 2013)

1964 Studebaker Avanti, supercharged with 4 speed. It now resides in Australia.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jul 13, 2013)

97 sportster 1200s, buell heads, 10:1 buell pistons, 565 lift cams, s&s super e, supertrapp pipe, 6800 rpm s.e. ign box. right around 100 hp, puts many jap bikes & big twins "on the trailer"...View attachment 304424


----------



## Gologit (Jul 13, 2013)

Favorite ride? That's easy.....





View attachment 304443


----------



## PLMCRZY (Jul 14, 2013)

This


sent from my galaxy tab 2


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are a couple of them my 1962 Lark and my 1960 Tbird at the Rhinebeck auto show this past May









my son following us




my ugly mug



can't help but smile when I drive the old cars


----------



## SS396driver (Jul 22, 2013)

Its very hard to pick a favorite ride but my SS is the one I drive the most. Mark Jones 467 CI big block with 529hp and 579 ftlbs. I did a UMI tubular suspension kit with coil over shocks this spring and Right Stuff disc brake conversion





just about done










coil overs


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 22, 2013)

SS396driver said:


> Its very hard to pick a favorite ride but my SS is the one I drive the most. Mark Jones 467 CI big block with 529hp and 579 ftlbs. I did a UMI tubular suspension kit with coil over shocks this spring and Right Stuff disc brake conversion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got some beauts there.
I prefer Mopars & Fords, but those cars are sharp


----------



## rocketnorton (Jul 22, 2013)

SS396driver said:


> Its very hard to pick a favorite ride but my SS is the one I drive the most. Mark Jones 467 CI big block with 529hp and 579 ftlbs. I did a UMI tubular suspension kit with coil over shocks this spring and Right Stuff disc brake conversion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amx looks good, like rumbler/amc, had 70 jav among others back 70's-80's.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Sep 18, 2013)

This is my ride. 

1989 Toyota with a Chevy 350 Roller motor in it. 4-bolt. Griffin Radiator. 3 inch body lift. 36" Super Swamper TSL SX's tires. 4:10 gears. Lockers. Lots of stuff done to it. Too many to list. It will go anywhere and I have never gotten it stuck. It has been through some nasty stuff before View attachment 314866


----------



## Goose IBEW (Oct 9, 2013)

I have never afforded anything more than a beater for myself. My ex got our 2002 7.3 Ford Excursion 4x4 limited. That will probably be the nicest vehicle I will ever have owned.

Looking back, I had a 1974 F100 4x4 Ford pickup that was simply a blast. 4" of lift, 35 inch BFG Muds on 15x10 Outlaw 2 rims, forged alloy axles, Detroit Locker, 4:11 gears, 4 speed with a 390 from a 68 Tbird. 4 barrel intake, Walker Dynomax headers, manual choke/mechanical secondary carb, it was a blast to drive, beat stock Mustang gt's and Iroc Camaros in its day, got good mileage for what it was. That truck basically helped me start my life. Brought my first newborn home from the hospital in it, drove it to my wedding, moved into my first house with it. It was a rusted out $500 beater that I kept together for a hundred thousand miles. I hauled and towed with it like it was a one ton. My brother borrowed it and flipped it on its side 180* out of line from the direction he was headed, the previous owner put it through a telephone pole, it was as heavy duty as a rusted pair of Vise Grips. The last day it ran, it pulled a Jeep on 38" Swampers out of the swamp. The Jeep stalled and the starter filled with mud. That old tired Ford went out blazing, swamp mud flying 20' high as it yanked on the Jeep, 3 shots, the suction gave way and the Jeep was pulled out of the mud hole and up about 36" onto grade. The 390 spit a rod out of the side of the block. The temp was rising and the oil pressure was falling but the ol' dog finished pulling the Jeep out of the woods and to the trailer it was winched up onto. 

Excuse my reminiscing.:msp_w00t: I hope to build a nicer version of that truck some day. That FE390 really put some ponies to the ground.:msp_thumbup:

Right now, my 1991 F350 4x4 5 speed crew cab long bed is my trusty stand by. the 7.3 is plenty enough with the ATS turbo and I wouldn't trade it straight up for any new truck. It's my "New old truck." I'm not much for technology and the old IDI is comparable to the 390 I had as far as ease to work on goes. No computers, no mega hp like the 12 valve Cummins but it seems to be enough for me these days.


----------

